# Vom Buflod



## mackjordann (Mar 13, 2013)

Hiii, everyone! 
I'm new to this site but I was wondering if my pup had any relatives on here. He came from vom buflod kennels in Waynesville Ohio. He is a great boy with an excellent temperament. I got him last year the end of May and he's been a pleasure to have ever since. Oh, I named him Zuko but his proper name is Sweeney Zuko vom buflod from the Marko & undra litter. Soo, if your pup is from the same kennel I'd love to hear from you ! 
-Mackenzie
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jmcdermit (Apr 15, 2013)

We just purchased a puppy from them 2 days ago. We got a puppy from the Basko/Cindy litter. Ours is female, and she is the one pictured if you go to their website and go to Basko's page. She is the pink collared puppy under his pictures.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

